# the leech sucker spawn



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ok you guys are going to laugh atme but for the longest time you guys would talk about this lss flie i did not know what it was till 2-1-07 and i tryed to make tell me if this is any good for that flie .


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

problemit wont let me upload photos for some reason


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ok i got the photo

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=21994&ppuser=6990 tellme if thatsgood or not


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

SORRY, but that looks like a homemade egg sucking leech!


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats an Egg Sucking Leech. You need to even out your fly. Don't use the premade eggs use yarn or chenille. Also this fly has hackle which is wrapped around the shank to the start of the egg. Don't use thread for the body use chenille in the color you want. keep the egg as thick as the body. Keep it even, the hackle which wraps the body helps the fly ride in the current.
If you want a simple ESL (egg sucking leech) use a premade eggs in medium size and size 12-10 Mustad C49S Caddis curve hook. Thread the egg on, push it up to the eye. Start your thread at the rear of the egg, tie on a zonker strip (Zonker strips are rabbit fur),cut strip to length you want, whip finish and glue. Egg Sucking leech done. By all means don't quit tying, flies are to expensive to buy.
BIG-J


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Egg sucking leech is an easy fly to tie, if you can tie a wooly bugger..
You can tie egg sucking leech.


----------



## ajdrums428 (Oct 9, 2006)

liquidsoap is toooo cocky. not everybody is a "god" such as yourself.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ajdrums428 said:


> liquidsoap is toooo cocky. not everybody is a "god" such as yourself.


I am not being cocky.
Its a really easy fly to tie..
I am terrible at tying flys and I can do it..
As for advice, I would just add make the *EGG* even with the bugger as Big J said.


----------



## zac (Aug 1, 2006)

i agree with soap, the eggsuckingleech is pretty easy to tie


----------



## ajdrums428 (Oct 9, 2006)

i never said it wasn't easy to tie...im just saying that your putting people down all the time. theres constructive criticism, then theres true criticism. you always lean towards the true.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

liquidsoap said:


> Egg sucking leech is an easy fly to tie, if you can tie a wooly bugger..
> You can tie egg sucking leech.


Heres what I said...
How is that a put down??? 
Look through all my posts, find the last put down I made that wasn't joke related. It might take a while..


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> SORRY, but that looks like a homemade egg sucking leech!


thxs i mean just started so i need to know if i am makeing a mistake so thxs i willgo out and git som orange yarn thxs i will post again when i make one and ask if it is good thxs


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just remember these fish are not that picky or difficult to catch a lot of times. Your patterns do not have to be perfect. Presentation is much more important than what is being presented.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Ladies, can't we just get along?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

archman said:


> Ladies, can't we just get along?


 we are lol


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

I fish all my flies, some come out good and some come out what the heck is that. Try this site, Steel Heading 101.com fly tying recipes. They give you material lists and a step by step on tying the pattern selected. Some flys are easy to tie some will make you pull your hair out, but its all worth it, to watch a fat Steel slurp your fly down is a great feeling of accomplishment. A for a first time tie it was recognizable as a ESL. Fly tying can become addictive but rewarding just the same. Keep tying you'll figure it out, and appearance is nothing if you don't present it right. Most of the time the fish only has seconds to react to a fly, meaning the right drift is more important than how appealing your fly looks, some fish will bite because they don't like the way it looks. Sorry if I came off alittle rude but remember its your opinion that counts, you'll be fishing it. If they work then so be it, but don't be afraid to experiment you may find a hot one of kind pattern of your own. Use that site its helped me out allot and the material lists are great.
BIG-J


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Throw it in the water see what happens. You might be suprised...then really secretive then suprised you are so secretive.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Big J said:


> I fish all my flies, some come out good and some come out what the heck is that. Try this site, Steel Heading 101.com fly tying recipes. They give you material lists and a step by step on tying the pattern selected. Some flys are easy to tie some will make you pull your hair out, but its all worth it, to watch a fat Steel slurp your fly down is a great feeling of accomplishment. A for a first time tie it was recognizable as a ESL. Fly tying can become addictive but rewarding just the same. Keep tying you'll figure it out, and appearance is nothing if you don't present it right. Most of the time the fish only has seconds to react to a fly, meaning the right drift is more important than how appealing your fly looks, some fish will bite because they don't like the way it looks. Sorry if I came off alittle rude but remember its your opinion that counts, you'll be fishing it. If they work then so be it, but don't be afraid to experiment you may find a hot one of kind pattern of your own. Use that site its helped me out allot and the material lists are great.
> BIG-J


thxs for the site and you and every one on this topic was not rude i do not mide i need to know so thxs


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Wish it was you, you'd be suprised how many fish I have caught on flys that didn't look the best. The perspective of a fish looking up on a top water fly is very diffrent then what we see. It's all distorted so diffrent is good.


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

Post up some more pics of your flies. I'll get some pics of mine together and post them. I believe I should be under the same gun as you. Remember to keep the flies your not using dry and after fishing dry the flies out you used. This will help them survive a little longer, rust can stain your flies and can damage to your hooks, especially the wire hooks used in smaller flies. Above all take your time, tie everything the best you can and don't worry about what others say or think just keep tieing, wait till the summer and try your hand at spinning some deer hair poppers, the best action of the year. Save your deer tails and dye them yourself. Fly tying, lure crafting, can put you a more closer personal level with the fish, meaning you are actually trying to think like a fish, well maybe at least it works that way for me.
BIG-J
Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

very true you should see some of the top water monstrosities I've created that have caught me fish. But it's a great feeling to see a lure or fly you created in the water even if you don't catch anything.


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

My flies I tied, Green Box Eggs patterns mostly meth patterns also a stone fly a couple caddis nymphs and a clouser for swinging the riffs, still stocking up. The others are buggers, different sizes, different weights, I like the cones head as you can see. My camera isn't the greatest.
Big-J


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice looking patterns!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

So Big J, can u tell us what you do in your spare time......... LOL


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats is just the start, and a lot of winter down time.  I tie a few a day and when I get tired of the a pattern I switch to a new one. The fly I hate the most Green Caddis Larva, I like to put some lead on them, to get them to drop and slow down. That things drives me crazy, trying to make it even out after lead wrap is on it. Wish It Was You, or any body keep tieing the spring season is waiting to explode its just under the ice. So be perpared, don't just tie one, tie a couple of each atleast, that way if they turn on to a pattern you have, you got another after the fish destroy that one, they will. Keep your rod up and the line tight and hold on its going to get crazy, after the ice leaves and the water settles. Get Prepared!!!!!!!! 

BIG-J

P.S. Don't tie flies if you don't feel like it that day they will only come out bad,Tie flies when you want to, your flies will look great, being you are putting more into them and your paying attention to details.


----------

